# my pet family =)



## lovehatepassion (Feb 5, 2012)

well i just thought i would introduce my crew.

This is Nagini, my boa constrictor. she's 4 years old and 6 feet long.








Drake the albino boa. about 8 months old and tiny! he refused to eat for the first two months that i had him.








Jack the Ripper. 4 year old male spider ball python. most social ball python i've ever met.








Monty Python. 18 month old het clown ball python. My first ball python and second snake =)








Bitey. Psychotic female carpet python. She lives up to her name. trust me.








Brom. 2 year old mexican rosy boa. My latest addition, just picked him up last weekend.








Balthazar. 1 year old snow (possible dulute?) corn snake. my first snake, the one that got me started in the animal world. I know its bad form for a mom to pick favorites but....
this is an old picture. i dont have one thats up to date.








London. 2ish year old female corn snake. Picked her up from the reptile rescue. she was very thin and skittish when i got her but she is slowly putting on weight and getting used to me now.








Apollo. reverse okeetee male corn snake that i picked up in october.








Carmen Elektra. Butter het hypo female corn snake that i picked up together with apollo.








Kink, a female lavender corn. I adopted her from a friend because she has a kink in her tail and my friend wanted to be sure she want to someone who will never breed her.








on top of all the snakes i have 2 male bettas, 2 kuhli loaches, and 6 (i think.... betta might have eaten some of them....) cherry shrimp


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Apollo is amazing!


----------



## lovehatepassion (Feb 5, 2012)

JBosley said:


> Apollo is amazing!


thank you =) he's definately very cool looking. i can't wait to see what he looks like when he's grown up.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just love your snakes, especially your corn snakes, did you ever think about mating your snakes?  we have our little snake collection here of our own. but i don't have any of those species of snakes lol, my brother has ball pythons though (i have a hognose)


----------



## lovehatepassion (Feb 5, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i just love your snakes, especially your corn snakes, did you ever think about mating your snakes?  we have our little snake collection here of our own. but i don't have any of those species of snakes lol, my brother has ball pythons though (i have a hognose)


i am thinking about breeding later on, but all my corns are too young to breed right now. most are still babies


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful snakes!! Nagini is especially impressive.

You should get more kuhlis, they are more social in groups of 5+.


----------



## lovehatepassion (Feb 5, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Beautiful snakes!! Nagini is especially impressive.
> 
> You should get more kuhlis, they are more social in groups of 5+.


yeah i found that out after i bought them lol. i will get more later


----------

